# K2 Ever



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

Can't search for it so...


...anyone got some thoughts on this? Sticking it on a 158 2012 NS Heritage. Open to any other suggestions for this board.


----------



## bobthegood (Sep 14, 2011)

Hey RVM - I'm going to try them on mine! Just scored an NS Heritage myself. I own Ever's, and have ridden them on a Jones Mountain Twin, a Rossi Angus, a Rossi One Mag, and a Ride Concept TMS. They're light, easy on and off, and are super easy to set up. Never had a failure, but have replaced the ladders each season. IMO, there a nice compromise between the traditional and the step\slide ins. 
All that said, I've never had them on a rocker hybrid. If you're not in a hurry, I'll report back come snow season.


----------



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm definitely interested in hearing your feedback.


----------

